

Show HN: Facebook timeline for friendships - ltazmin
http://www.le-bond.com
I'm dreading the day Facebook flips my profile to Timeline. It takes away the focus from what I think is/used to be the best part of Facebook, a fun way to communicate with friends (by posting to their wall). So, my best friend and I built the kind of timeline we wish Facebook had. (Yes, it requires FB login. No, we won't spam.)
======
ltazmin
I'm dreading the day Facebook flips my profile to Timeline. It takes away the
focus from what I think is/used to be the best part of Facebook, a fun way to
communicate with friends (by posting to their wall). So, my best friend and I
built the kind of timeline we wish Facebook had. (Yes, it requires FB login.
No, we won't spam.)

------
philco
How did this not get any upvotes??? Solid!

~~~
ltazmin
thanks :)

